# Collection of peptide logs



## Sheer (Aug 12, 2012)

*IGF-1 DES and Peg MGF mini-log*Started by BigKevKris*Illkid's Myostatin log !*Started by Illkid*Triptorelin/Nolvadex PCT log*Started by Noheawaiian*Sd myostatin log*Started by Standard Donkey*Thymosin Beta-4(TB-500) research log brought to you by Vibrant*Started by Vibrant*Sloppy's MII log*Started by SloppyJ*ROTD's Peptide log*Started by returnofthdragon*CJC mini log*Started by BigKevKris,*Ezskanken's CJC-1295 (NO DAC) & GHRP-2 Log*Started by Ezskanken*Follistatin Log*Started by juggernaut*GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 without DAC Log*Started by Imosted*ittsburgh's Peptide Log - GHRP6 & CJC-1295 w/o DAC*Started by Pittsburgh63*GMO's Log: Labpe Peptide GHRH & GHRP*Started by GMO*Vibrants GHRP-2/CJC 1295 log*Started by Vibrant*Ghrp-6 with cjc 12:95 (no dac) log*Started by maxamize*Pieguy's GHRP-2 / CJC 1295 w/o DAC Log*Started by pieguy,*OUFINNY logs Labpe CJC-195 w/ Ipa and some GHRP-6*Started by oufinny,*Log mod grf cjc labpe*Started by Smcpsycho51


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 12, 2012)

nice work


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow great job


----------



## savalacad (Aug 13, 2012)

Good job,you are a nice man!


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Aug 14, 2012)

like this!


----------



## Sheer (Aug 15, 2012)

quite useful


----------



## icecube789 (Aug 16, 2012)

awesome!I get a lot of information


----------



## grootfac (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for your  sharing.


----------



## Ellien (Aug 17, 2012)

Great!!!


----------



## phyllis (Aug 20, 2012)

You are so kind!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## hulklion (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## nertrue (Aug 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## Direxy (Aug 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## stimac16 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice man,nice job!


----------



## sartwell (Aug 26, 2012)

It's really a good job!


----------



## woodland (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## mooner (Aug 27, 2012)

Great!


----------

